# is the xikar 10 cigar travel humidor ready to use immediately?



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

i just bought one of these. do i have to do anything to this before i start using it or can i use it normally right away?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nope you can use it immediately 

I have the cigar caddy so if the Xikar has the foam in it when not in use I leave mine open, after a while that foam starts to stink if always closed.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Nope you can use it immediately
> 
> I have the cigar caddy so if the Xikar has the foam in it when not in use I leave mine open, after a while that foam starts to stink if always closed.


thanks for the tip! im lovin this thing. it seems very high quality and i got it for $17 on monster


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Should be good to go.

If it has a strong plastic smell to it or the foam smells weird, leave it open for a few days.

Dont even bother using any sort of humidification, unless your using it for more than a week or two.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've got 2 of these and they are ready to use. As was said remove the foam unless you are using it for travel as the foam keeps your cigars from rubbing into each other.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> Should be good to go.
> 
> If it has a strong plastic smell to it or the foam smells weird, leave it open for a few days.
> 
> Dont even bother using any sort of humidification, unless your using it for more than a week or two.


now im kind of worried cause im gonna be using this as my main humidor for maybe a month or two until i buy a big one. my cigars wont be good to put in there for a couple months?

and also should i be taking the cigars out of the plastic before i put them in?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you add a humi pillow in there they should be fine for a bit....much better to get a tupperware container with latches though for storage, add some kitty litter and for less than $10 you are set.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

i just remembered they sent me a humidipak a couple weeks ago with my cigar order. im guessing i can just put that in there and il be all set


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I really think everyone should invest in a bag for 75 ct. and one of the round circles for 25 ct. of the Humidor Mechanic 65% or 70% just for this reason. 

If you know it's a small humi and it's dry throw the 75 ct. in, otherwise keep the 25 ct. good to go.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> i just remembered they sent me a humidipak a couple weeks ago with my cigar order. im guessing i can just put that in there and il be all set


That's what I use in my 5 CT, for those days when I forget to take sticks out of their and they sit in the traveldor for a few too many days.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

so do you guys think il be all set for like a month now that i got the humidipak in there?


----------

